# Flame



## schwinekake (14. Januar 2008)

Ich finde es ziemlich nervig, dass in allen theards geflamt wird egal ob es um die urzeit geht die nich festliegt oder sonst was also flamet euch hier aus und lasst die anderen foren in ruhe. 
(damit ihr was zum flamen habt geb ich euch glei ma n paar gründe)
-palas machen keinen dmg
-schamanen und hexer sind overpower
-allianz is doof
-krieger sollten auch deff geskillt mehr dmg raushaun
-und alle wow zocker ins freaks


----------



## Bankchar (14. Januar 2008)

möp


----------



## Gwynny (14. Januar 2008)

Ja Flames sind echt nervig, werden sich aber nicht wirklich vermeiden lassen.

LG Gwynny


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

schwinekake schrieb:


> Ich finde es ziemlich nervig, dass in allen theards geflamt wird egal ob es um die urzeit geht die nich festliegt oder sonst was also flamet euch hier aus und lasst die anderen foren in ruhe.
> (damit ihr was zum flamen habt geb ich euch glei ma n paar gründe)
> -palas machen keinen dmg
> -schamanen und hexer sind overpower
> ...



1. Nein.
2. Schamanen schon lange nichtmehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Für mich schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
4. Erm, nein?!
5. Vorurteile...tze tze. 

PS: Lern deutsch!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (14. Januar 2008)

> möp


/signed


----------



## gottdrak (14. Januar 2008)

doing


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

bäm flame !! l2p newb pew pew ....


-palas machen keinen dmg
PAlas machen viel dmg ! besonders deff geskillt und mit dornen .. dann 100 mobs pullen und bäm 3k dps ;D

-schamanen und hexer sind overpower
Schami op? .. wo lebst du denn
hexer nur mit sl skillung 8ok das ist eh mainstream ;D aber egal irgenwann gibts da auch nen nerf

-allianz is doof
Die allianz nicht aber die spieler davon sind oft etwas doof ;d gibt aber auch nette

-krieger sollten auch deff geskillt mehr dmg raushaun
why that? .. deff warri killt nen schurken locker ;D

-und alle wow zocker ins freaks
stimmt ;D

so genug geflamt ;d biste nun zufrieden? ;D


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (14. Januar 2008)

Jo, die Flames nerven echt. Normalerweise gehören solche Beiträge sofort gelöscht!


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

keks? ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (14. Januar 2008)

Ich möchte diesen Teppich nicht kaufen, bitte.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=28238




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (14. Januar 2008)

Man ey...seht es endlich ein. In jedem Forum und in (fast) jedem Thread wird es mindestens 1 Flame-Beitrag geben...


----------



## AhLuuum (14. Januar 2008)

Dieser Thread ist ungefähr so sinnvoll wie mein Stoffwechselentprodukt, ich werde mal reporten.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Man ey...seht es endlich ein. In jedem Forum und in (fast) jedem Thread wird es mindestens 1 Flame-Beitrag geben...



ach was ;D

posten und gleich von blizz gebannt werden und dann gibts kein flame ;d

Es ist wie wenn man fragt sind terroristen gut?
99.99999999999% wird vlt sagen nein
einer wird sagen ja

und dann wird geflamt ;D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Ihr seid doch alle Naps! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle Naps!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohne ein MICH gäbs kein DICH also aufhören mit dem WIr .. und das IHR passt auch nicht ;D
iceage 1 ;D so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ah mist muss ja flamen
THIS IS SPARTAAAA !!!!! l2p newb
go cry emo kid ;D

welchen sinn hat der thread hier eigentlich? ;d


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ohne ein MICH gäbs kein DICH also aufhören mit dem WIr .. und das IHR passt auch nicht ;D
> iceage 1 ;D so geil
> 
> 
> ...



Keinen, das ist es ja. Ist der Nachtschwärmerthread für jede Uhrzeit. -.-


----------



## Szyslak (14. Januar 2008)

> welchen sinn hat der thread hier eigentlich? ;d


Briefmarke.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Briefmarke.



ach ich dachte der bahnhof is schuld ;D

.. puta madre oO .. zum glück kann nicht jeder spanisch ;D


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Alle Wette, dass der Fred hier bald weg ist!

btw:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Jop...


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach ich dachte der bahnhof is schuld ;D
> 
> .. puta madre oO .. zum glück kann nicht jeder spanisch ;D


Für alle dies nicht können: prostituierte Mutter!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

so ein typ hat reportet .. mimimi die flamen mimimi .. will auch ... mimimi 
ach nimm keks dann gehts dir besser

btw allimania 4tw ;D


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> .....
> btw allimania 4tw ;D


Buuuh!
Allimania ist von WoW-Szene.de,
das ist ein Flame wert!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (14. Januar 2008)

> Für alle dies nicht können: prostituierte Mutter!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Piiiep.. You lost all Points! Game over, that´s wrong!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Mir is gestern ein Äderchen im Auge geplatzt.

Das sieht echt übel aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Piiiep.. You lost all Points! Game over, that´s wrong!


Dann halt "von einer prostituierten Mutter", k?


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dann halt "von einer prostituierten Mutter", k?




würd ich auch ma sagen ;D

hijo de puta madre ;D (irgendwie so geschrieben ;d) ^^

ahja BTW ..  inflame(s) sind besser als flame(s) ;D


----------



## Szyslak (14. Januar 2008)

> Dann halt \\\"von einer prostituierten Mutter\\\", k?


Ne.. hört sich blöd an...
Sagen wir es doch so wie es ist...
De Puta Madre = Hu®ensohn!


----------



## AhLuuum (14. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> so ein typ hat reportet .. mimimi die flamen mimimi .. will auch ... mimimi
> ach nimm keks dann gehts dir besser
> 
> btw allimania 4tw ;D



Mal davon abgesehen, dass flamen ca. garnichts bringt(und dieser Thread hier der totale Möchtegern-Flamethread ist) will ich nicht flamen. Und der Keks-Flame ist mittlerweile auch schon so alt, dass mein Opa den kennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch solche Thread ensteht eine immer größere Unübersichtlichkeit, die zu Threads à la "Ich habe keine Lust die SuFu benutzen, deshalb eröffne ich einfach einen Thread, zu dem es bereits 56123465876167 Threads gibt" führen.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass flamen ca. garnichts bringt(und dieser Thread hier der totale Möchtegern-Flamethread ist) will ich nicht flamen. Und der Keks-Flame ist mittlerweile auch schon so alt, dass mein Opa den kennt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sufu benutzen die leute nichtmal wenn der post auf derersten seite als stiky ist ...

beispiel:
wow forum von blizz
Hunterforum
Oben ist ein Stiky .. wie skille ich richtig und wo gibts pet's bla bla bla

und jeder 10te post geht um .. wie soll ich skillen ...


----------



## LittleFay (14. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ne.. hört sich blöd an...
> Sagen wir es doch so wie es ist...
> De Puta Madre = Hu®ensohn!


Nicht wirklich. Hurensohn hieße "hijo de la puta". Wenn schon, dann bitte auch richtig. Lächerlich ist die Sig so oder so.

Edit: Auch wenn's eine Modemarke ist. Klamotten mit dem Namen drauf würde ich mir jedenfalls nicht anziehen - und auch nicht in meine Sig packen.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ne.. hört sich blöd an...
> Sagen wir es doch so wie es ist...
> De Puta Madre = Hu®ensohn!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na lol, das möchte ich auch aufm Rücken stehen haben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Hurensohn hieße "hijo de la puta". Wenn schon, dann bitte auch richtig. Lächerlich ist die Sig so oder so.




und die frau hat recht ;D

de puta madre bedeutet der hure mutter ... ;d (wort für wort)

der pinke teil der sig gefällt mir besser ;D


----------



## LittleFay (14. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und die frau hat recht ;D


Die 3 Monate Spanisch haben sich gelohnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist ungefähr so sinnvoll wie mein Stoffwechselentprodukt, ich werde mal reporten.



Das ist sogar sinnvoller als du denkst. Wir können ja schließlich nicht alles verdauen :x


Zum Topic: Okay, im Prinzip hast du recht. Das hier ist sinnlos. Warum machen wir nicht mal ein 'Counterpush-Topic' auf?


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Das ist sogar sinnvoller als du denkst. Wir können ja schließlich nicht alles verdauen :x
> Zum Topic: Okay, im Prinzip hast du recht. Das hier ist sinnlos. Warum machen wir nicht mal ein 'Counterpush-Topic' auf?



ein was?

afk
re
webe
cs?
ip?
 sowas oder wie ;D

ahja und @fay .. 10min in der schule mit nem spanischen kolegen und man kann 5 fluchwörter ;D dafür braucht man keine 3 monate


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Wir brauchen einfach nur einen Unterhaltungsthread über nicht so wichtige Themen.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Genau.

Ich fang mal an mit:

ParPar


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

nicht wichtige themen hmm .. 

wer mag kekse? ;D
oder habt ihr hunger?
flamt ihr schon oder spamt ihr noch? ;D


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Meint Thema kam zuerst, also zählt das.

Was denkt ihr über ParPar?

(Wers nicht kennt, ist eine Abkürzung für Paralleles Paradigma.)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

1. Keinen Plan wovon du redest.

2. Bin mal mit dem Hund unten.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

1. Ist ein fiktives Computerprogramm.
2. Viel Spaß.


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

@ Veragron, Ein Kind mit Sprachfehler, stimmts?

Anders kann ich mir die 2 "r"`s net erklären...


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Meint Thema kam zuerst, also zählt das.
> 
> Was denkt ihr über ParPar?
> 
> (Wers nicht kennt, ist eine Abkürzung für Paralleles Paradigma.)




http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradigma

paralleles beispiel? .. naja ich denke wenig darüber ;D


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Lurock: -.-

Minastirit: Eher Abgrenzung. Es geht im Prinzip darum, ein Problem/eine Frage/ein Thema etc. von einer Künstlichen Intelligenz aus verschiedenen Blickpunkten analysieren zu lassen.


----------



## Szyslak (14. Januar 2008)

> Nicht wirklich. Hurensohn hieße \\\"hijo de la puta\\\". Wenn schon, dann bitte auch richtig. Lächerlich ist die Sig so oder so.
> 
> Edit: Auch wenn\\\'s eine Modemarke ist. Klamotten mit dem Namen drauf würde ich mir jedenfalls nicht anziehen - und auch nicht in meine Sig packen.


Böööö.
Eigentor. Ich geh mal eben meine halbspanische Arbeitskollegin besuchen... Ja und ich trag die Klamotten trotzdem weil sie gut aussehen.. wayne?


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Na lol, das möchte ich auch aufm Rücken stehen haben...
> ...


Achso... du denkst auf jedem T-Shirt steht jetzt de puta madre aufm rücken? ;/
Auf ein paar Oberteilen stehts wirklich, aber nicht auf meinen z.B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Öhm, wtf?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. Januar 2008)

miep miep


----------



## Lurock (14. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> ....
> Achso... du denkst auf jedem T-Shirt steht jetzt de puta madre aufm rücken? ;/
> Auf ein paar Oberteilen stehts wirklich, aber nicht auf meinen z.B.
> 
> ...


Na dann...


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

Minastirit: Eher Abgrenzung. Es geht im Prinzip darum, ein Problem/eine Frage/ein Thema etc. von einer Künstlichen Intelligenz aus verschiedenen Blickpunkten analysieren zu lassen.

ahja .. und was bringt mir das? . ki ist nur so gut wie sie programmiert wurde
wenn eine ki besser ist als wir gäbs ein paar probleme ;D

btw kennt einer animator vs animation ? (strichmänchen das die maus im pc angreift ;D)


----------



## Qonix (14. Januar 2008)

Ich hab gestern Alien vs. Predetor geguckt. Echt geiler Film und heute Abend zieh ich mir den 2. Teil rein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Minastirit: Eher Abgrenzung. Es geht im Prinzip darum, ein Problem/eine Frage/ein Thema etc. von einer Künstlichen Intelligenz aus verschiedenen Blickpunkten analysieren zu lassen.
> 
> ahja .. und was bringt mir das? . ki ist nur so gut wie sie programmiert wurde
> wenn eine ki besser ist als wir gäbs ein paar probleme ;D
> ...



Ne, kenn ich nicht.

Naja, aber einen Vorteil hat die AI: Sie kann wesentlich schneller auf wesentlich größere Datenmengen zugreifen als wir.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern Alien vs. Predetor geguckt. Echt geiler Film und heute Abend zieh ich mir den 2. Teil rein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fand den persöndlich recht doof ;D
independent day > alien vs predetor ;d


----------



## Qonix (14. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> fand den persöndlich recht doof ;D
> independent day > alien vs predetor ;d


ach da sah man ja kaum Alien und Blut ist auch kaum geflossen. Viel zu langweilig. Gut beim ersten mal schauen war Independent Day schon gut.


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Independence Day > Alien vs Predator




*>>>QFT<<<*​


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

wer blut sehen will kann saw 2 kuken .. ;D
und aliens gibts in wow genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ahja an alle die es noch nie gekukt haben :http://www.cartoonland.de/archiv/achmed-der-tote-terrorist/

so geil ;DDD


----------



## Veragron (14. Januar 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalt. Zwar gut, aber aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wer blut sehen will kann saw 2 kuken .. ;D
> und aliens gibts in wow genug
> 
> 
> ...


SILENCE - I KILL YOU  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Januar 2008)

ich sag ja für die die es ned kennen ;D

do you like bush?
JEA I LIKE bush there so soft and .. OH you mean the president ..


----------



## Szyslak (14. Januar 2008)

> Na dann...


Willst du wissen was bei mir auf dem Rücken steht? Komm, dann hat der Thread auch nen Sinn wennste mich anflamest :>


----------

